# Sonderzeichen nicht setzbar: Großes Problem bei Programmierung unter Linux Mint mit Virtual Box



## EinKiloMehl (21. Aug 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, es hat nicht direkt was mit Java zu tun, aber nach einer Neuinstallation von VirtualBox  (neuer Computer, aber alte VM!) konnte ich in Geany, sowie im gesamten Linux Mint (15) keine Sonderzeichen a la {, [] und co schreiben. Die Zeichen macht man ja gewöhnlich mit Alt Gr + 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/0. Woran kann das liegen? Ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen, dass man ohne diese Zeichen nicht wirklich Programme schreiben kann. HELP ME:bahnhof:


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Aug 2014)

Moin,

gibt es da sowas wie Tastaurtreiber ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## EinKiloMehl (21. Aug 2014)

Nein, ich arbeite an einem Notebook. Das sind die Standart Windows Treiber, die aber auch problemlos unter Linux laufen/ liefen. Mint ist nur auf das Nötigste eingeschränkt. Sämtliche anderen Zeichen, für die man Alt nicht benötigt funktionieren, sogar nach deutschem Layout


----------



## taro (21. Aug 2014)

Use the ALT key in a VirtualBox Windows VM - makandropedia


----------



## EinKiloMehl (21. Aug 2014)

Wie komme ich denn in die registry unter Linux? Windows + ALT bringt erstmal nichts


----------



## taro (21. Aug 2014)

Hoppala ... ich glaub das war mein Fehler ... man sollte schon genau lesen, was man verlinkt ;-)

Versuchs mal damit: Andrew Beacock's Blog: Getting the Right Alt key (Alt GR) to work in Ubuntu Linux


----------

